# Need some advice about a jig.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I make adirondack chairs. The slats for the back are cut from 1×4 stock, 3" at one end, to 2" at the base end. They are usually about 35 inches long. I have to make angle cuts on both sides of the 1×4 and since people tend to freak out if I free hand them through the TS, I thought I'd look into a jig for this task.

What would this kind of jib look like, if anyone has made one, is there a picture and maybe a breakdown of how to make it?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

You need a taper jig. Check the "jigs" section on LJ's or just type in taper jig in the search box.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if you can run a 35" board through this jig?










Like this one?
Is Rockler a good name?


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

Go to charles neals web site he has a very good shop built taper jig dont buy them rockler ones their dangerous if the wood slips back that thing will shoot it out like a rocket.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll try it. but first I'm checking out this. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=27102

Taper jig from the miter instead of the fence.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

geo has it right. Those metal ones aren't very good. They do work but you have to be very carefull with them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The link you have is similar to Charles design but his is better,he gives the design away free. The first one you posted is not very safe and the sled type works best.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim- Take a look at the one I built today, it's out there on forums.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/taper-jig/


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim. I looked at Charles' jig, it's definitely a good one, but it's a bit over done for my needs. It is prettier than mine for sure. Here is the link to the one I made earlier today. It's good enough for the double taper I do on the Adirondack back slats. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36878


----------

